

YC fellowship, whats in it for YC? - hna0002
https://medium.com/@hiren/yc-fellowship-and-yc-28191655bdac

======
keithblaha
It's also a way to test new investment strategies as well. Basically, with
what amounts to play money for them, they can test out new ways of evaluating
teams and startups at an earlier phase and see what works and doesn't. They
have a good idea how to evaluate companies that already have users and
customers, but no idea when it comes to raw, unproven ideas. The value of that
information when applied to their main batches could be pretty big... if it
makes them catch one good startup they would have missed otherwise, it will
have already proven a nice return.

I doubt many if any VCs see as many applicants as YC, and they're finding
every way to leverage that data advantage they can against the competition

~~~
hna0002
Agreed, I like the way they have embedded startup mentality within itself, you
dont see this with many other VCs.

